# Naming my Yard Haunt!



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

I have been wanting to name my yard haunt for many years now. I just didn't have a good idea on what to call it. I wanted something that could be used year after year, but something that wouldn't lock me into any one theme. I have found the name!!

I give you......










The next pic will give you an idea on what my sign will look like. The text was done in photoshop. I tried painting the sign tonight but I painted the text to big. Painting over it tomorrow and trying again! 










The name lets me do just about anything for the yard and someday maybe even my own big haunt. I have the .com and will have a site up, hopefully, very shortly!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the pic you started with ..that itself would be a good sign.

but the one you are making looks good to.
why do you think the letters are too big..


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Lilly said:


> I like the pic you started with ..that itself would be a good sign.
> 
> but the one you are making looks good to.
> why do you think the letters are too big..


Thanks!

The letters I painted on the sign were too big. The pic of the sign in the post was just Photoshop text to get an idea on what I wanted.


----------

